# anyone put an rb30 or rb26 into an rs4 stagea?



## o2drift (Jan 30, 2009)

hi, had the idea kicking around in my head for awhile of ripping my rb30det using rb26 loom out of my gtst and putting it into my rs4 stagea and was wondering if anybody has done this before and what issues they struck?


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Should be no different to putting one into a GTS-4 or GTR as they come with a RB25 as standard, Talk to some of the guys in the Stagea forums....There will be heaps in there that have done it.


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

Mate down here has done it, had miles of clearance to the bonnet compared to GTRs., which is one of the main issues in the conversion.

He previously had a Jun 2.7 RB26 in there, which last I heard was transplated into a 32R he picked up.

Here are pics of the 3L installed

























His name is unique1 (Brad) on SAU if you wanted to contact him, otherwise this is where you want to look for more info 
RB30 conversions - Skylines Australia


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Theres 2 on trademe ....

Safts done it at least once ....


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Fitting an RB30 to a stagea is no different to an rb26 as far as the conversion os concerned. The block is higher but will fit Ok.

The conversion is documented in quite a few places and is pretty straightforward although you do need to be compedent enough to corectly splice in the right engine loom. 

You will find however that much more supporting mods are needed. I have a rb26 producing 500bhp ath in my stagea and have had to modify most of the car to keep it driveable. The stagea is larger and heavier than a GTR and was not built for going quickly 

Some are obvious - suspension and a total brake upgrade inc a brakes stop - the stagea bulkhead flexes like a bit of tin with decent brakes.
Plus if you actually want to drive it quickly , and presumably thats the idea , you will need to change a bit. more , arbs along with polybushes etc,
Nissan strenghened the rear of the stagea a fair bit with extra welding on the RS260 so something there is a good idea . I used a decent rear strut brace which helped a lot.

Also if you are doing the conversion I would also change to GTR diffs (with lsd) at the same time . You will get gearing much more suited to an rb30 and trying to get a stagea lsd is not easy.


A pic








Good luck the conversion


----------



## o2drift (Jan 30, 2009)

hi, thanks for the info guys
the only issue i had thought of was wiring but should be able to figure it out:runaway:

thanks rsvfour, i had wounder if the standard diffs are ok for it and hadn't thought of wether i needed to strenghten the body or not 

infamous_t, thanks for the pics, it's good to see that there is heaps of room unlike whats in my r32

looks like a good project for next winter


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Its the lack of an lsd option that makes me suggest changing the diffs to GTR .

Stagea LSDs are really rare and a lower ratio which wont be good on a rb30


----------

